# I need ideas for my Scary Tales Bathroom and Game Room



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great ideas pumpkinpie!  I love the idea of the fairy forest. If your game room is also dark green maybe you could do a forest theme in there. Forests are big in fairy tales. You could move your Snow White scene to that room and have a Big Bad Werewolf to play off the Red Riding Hood theme, add your dead fairies, some man eating plants and just make the whole room a storybook forest.

If you add some blues, seaweed, etc to the dark green bathroom and you could make a water/sea theme. The Little Mermaid caught up in a fishing net, or a Fiji mermaid, Captain Hook being eaten by a crocodile.... I might do Three Men (skellys) in a Tub with a bubble fogger in my bath, not sure yet.

Since I'm doing the same theme, I'm also putting together a playlist and ideas for the Tempt Your Fate game. I haven't finalized anything yet but I can post what I have so far, it might give you some ideas.

star girl mag has some excellent selections for a Scarytale Playlist: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/104519-scary-tales-playlist.html


----------



## the home haunter (Feb 4, 2012)

how Do you make a brain?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome ideas Tannasgach...

Heres a picture of the brain...Im thinking of using one of the purple cauliflowers I think it might look more real, then I can add some food color to the dip and it should work out (may do french onion dip instead of cheese dip idk).









I think it will be cute with my other food items...heres my other stuff







,






,






,






,






,






,


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Great ideas. Wish I had a party so elaborate. Regarding the bathroom. I'm kind of liking the "three men in a tub thing" (that is, if the BR in question has a tub). The butcher, baker, candlestick maker has disaster written all over it. The skelly's would work great with appropriate dress. Some creepy kids singing the nursery rhyme (iTunes?) would also add to the effect. If the BR is a 1/2 bath, the creepy fairy idea would be great. You could also do a magic mirror in the bathroom. I'm sure there are several tutorials, from simple to elaborate. Add some reading materials such as: Grimms Fairy Tales; Good Night Goon, etc. This would give guests something to read. This would complete the look and overall creepiness to the bathroom.
I also like the haunted forest idea for the game room. Based on your home page photos, you obviously have the skills to decorate this room. Possibly a a stenciled background on a canvas. You could have LED eyes poking through or fluorescent paint/ black light effect. Of course a "Wolf" would be great here. Keep us up to date. Sounds like a lot of work, but awesome theme. Good luck.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

See, and my first thought for the bathroom would be a Little Mermaid theme - like making it look like the sea witch's grotto. Especially if you already have a lot of green in there! 

You could use those weird jars that have preserved sharks and fish and jellyfish in them; you know, the kind you find in cheesy beach gift shops? Even if you don't HAVE any of those, or have any shops like that nearby, you can always MAKE a reasonable facsimile. 

You can get dark green crepe paper and use it on the walls for seaweed.

You can find really nice screen shots of those awful sci-fi movies, like Sharktopus and other "sea monster hybrids", and frame them. Then display the pictures on the wall as the witch's "experiments." You can also find pictures of Fiji mermaids and frame them.

Just a thought. I've always decorated my bathrooms with a beachy-oceany theme, so that was the first thought that popped into my head.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ty, as for elaborite...I just hope it comes out half as nice as it sounds.We are on a budget again this year, so Im hoping to come in at $50-75 for decorations alone. I guess it will be another year of homemade props (which I love). All of these ideas sound great, I think the 3 men in the tub is out just because of price...I cant afford 3 skellies but I do like the Lil Mermaid but we'll see...

Ive been kicking around the idea of Dis-Enchanted Forest for the Game Room...here are some pics I think would be awesome if I can fit them into my budget (the tree may have to be modified so I can afford it....I want him bad) maybe two,lol  If not I guess I could do tree silohettes















I think these could b cool, or this






wondering if I could get this ceiling effect by painting black lines on the top of a lightbulb (they would cast the shadows on the ceiling)hmmmmm....

And I was thinking this sprayed green entering the doorway and in the hall idk, I think it would has a creepy cave like look feeling in brown but maybe if i use green it will look like trees or hedging that appear to b closing in around u)

And maybe some twinkle lights or a black or green light (or red idk) in the room 








and maybe even put the light up eyes on this hedge looking thing so it looks like somethings watching u


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe I can make a Mermaid looking skeleton or at least the tail (with wire and tape)...hang it over the tub and have the tub filled with bloody water like I just skinned a fish (Lil Mermaid).


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

There are tons of clever ideas being discussed already. I really liked your idea of cinderella scrubbing the tub with the mice eating off her bones. I think the game room could be the Enchanted Forest with skeleton fairies and white twinkle lights (like fireflies).


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I also liked the little mermaid ideas. Wanted to mention I just saw a really cool one being sold by Halloween Asylum.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

The forest is a great idea, Do you have any way to suspend real tree branches from the ceiling? If you can get them high enough so they don't touch any of your guest you could really make that creepy.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I did use small ones in the kitchen last year and hung them with fishing line and white tacks...everyone loved the look...I may have to play with the idea some more  thanks for the suggestion


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

@ Paint it Black...thanks for the heads up...and yep Im in love with the Cinderella too...this shouldnt be this hard...to many great ideas from everyone lol


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

pumpkinpie said:


> View attachment 110560
> I did use small ones in the kitchen last year and hung them with fishing line and white tacks...everyone loved the look...I may have to play with the idea some more  thanks for the suggestion


cool picture....pinned it


----------

